# Washing the Mule... Washing the Mule...



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been rocking my Mule for about 2 years now, and she is pretty dirty and stinky. Probably way over due for a good cleaning. Thinking about emptying it out and doing a quick light cycle in the washer and then air drying... Any suggestions, recommendations, things to do, not to do? I searched around here looking for a thread about this before posting as I thought it would be covered and could not find anything, probably my search technique, so feel free to point me to the right thread(s).

I had surgery last week and looking for any maintenance tasks that are overdue to keep my mind off of not riding! Bike is cleaner that it was new, and all lubed and tuned, time to move on to the gear.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

bleach and water


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks...

Found this on the camelback website, think this is what I will do, don't want to void any warranties :nono: CamelBak | Cleaning - How to Clean Your Backpack



> We recommend wiping your pack with a damp cloth to remove dirt. If the pack is extremely dirty and needs a deeper cleaning, soak it in cool or warm water with a very mild soap. Rinse the pack thoroughly with cool water. If soap residue remains in the fabric, it may create suds if exposed to water or sweat.
> 
> DO NOT wash your pack in a washing machine. Machine washing may damage the pack or affect the integrity of the fabric and fasteners, and will void the Got Your Bak™ Guarantee.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I figured you were talking about the bladder.


----------



## berettadave (Apr 24, 2012)

I have the mule NV and I've had no problems washing it in a washing machine. I open all the pockets, put it in a mesh garment bag and wash on a cold gentle cycle with regular detergent. Done it several times with no problems. I do remove the yellow rain cover though.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

I wash mine in the washing machine too. 
I'd recommend being careful if you don't use a front-loading machine: Wash it with the small load water setting. I damaged mine when I tossed it in with a full load, the foam padding made it float and on the spin cycle it rubbed against the lip on top of the drum and some of the fabric got cut through. 
Other than that one learning experience no issues.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've washed mine CB in the washing machine (gentle cycle, small load, alone) and air dried. Make sure and remove your Garmin before washing it though. Garmins do NOT like the washing machine.


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got a MULE from a few years ago...got it soaked in Jet Fuel. (long story..lesson learned don't hang it from the pylon under the fuel vent when working) Anyways, gave it about four washes with some detergent and 409 and anything else I could throw at it to get the smell out. No harm done to the bag, wore the graphics ever so slightly but that was after multiple soaks and washes. One cold light load on gentle with a mild detergent or even dish soap then two good rinses and she'll be good as new! I would hang it to dry though, not sure how a dryer would treat it.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had my Mule for over three years and have washed it in the washer a number of times and it is as good as new. I do air dry it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys! I went ahead and just hand washed it in the sink with warm water and soap and then air dried it. The fun part was finding all the things that I had stashed away in it over the years that had worked their way to the bottom (plastic presta caps, deformed energy chews, a piece of a chain from a friends repair, useless toilet paper, etc).

Looks and smells almost good as new! What a great pack. Also, was able to sneak in a very short ride, which was even better.

Thanks again!


----------



## n64kps (Feb 28, 2013)

joeduda said:


> I figured you were talking about the bladder.


I'd hope he wasn't drinking out of a dirty and stinky bladder that hadn't been cleaned in 2 years


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha, Thanks for all the great info. I was wondering about this one as I've cleaned mine several times over the years though the thing gets quiet smelly. The mud and other stuff isn't so bad, it's the smells I want to get rid of.


----------

